# Nissan D21 fuel pump installation



## ddinsmo (Jul 11, 2009)

Original fuel pumps have diaphragm mounted to the pump. I ordered and received a new fuel pump and it does not have the diaphragm on it and no provisions for the diaphragm. Does it need the diaphragm?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi ddinsmo


What is the year and engine displacement of your nissan ?


----------



## ddinsmo (Jul 11, 2009)

The Nissan pickup is a 1991 and it has an KA24E engine.

Thanks 
Dale


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Is this your fuel pump ? ( see pic) If it is, check your fuel regulator first, fuel pump failures can often be traced to a faulty fuel pressure regulator instead of the pump. Nissan pumps do not break down often, it is recommended that you replace the regulator first in order to get accurate readings when you make your diagnosis. If the pump does not have the diaphragm or is not accommodating to one, then its the wrong pump.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

What brand and part number is your new one, ddinsmo?


----------

